

Ethereum configuration tool - cdvonstinkpot
http://etherscripter.com/0-5-1/

======
joosters
Still can't see any 'connect to the real world' or 'sign a legally-binding
document' components that are essential for many of Ethereum's promoted use-
cases.

~~~
DennisP
Plenty others don't need that. Crowdfunding, for example, is a pretty trivial
contract.

~~~
joosters
Yes, Kickstarter's 4000+ words in their 'terms of use' can surely be optimised
into a couple of lines of code that everyone will be happy with.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/terms-of-
use?ref=footer](https://www.kickstarter.com/terms-of-use?ref=footer)

